
Pulumi Kubernetes Operator: A K8s controller that deploys cloud infrastructure - intheairtonight
https://www.pulumi.com/blog/pulumi-kubernetes-operator/
======
mbushey
Is this just a really obfuscated and cryptic alternatative Terraform?

~~~
lukehoban
Pulumi itself ([https://www.pulumi.com/](https://www.pulumi.com/)) is a Modern
Infrastructure as Code tool much like Terraform - but focused on modern cloud
workloads like containers, serverless and Kubernetes - and using programming
languages like Python, TypeScript, Go and .NET instead of constrained DSLs to
bring improved software engineering capabilities into cloud infrastructure
projects.

The Pulumi Kubernetes Operator ([https://github.com/pulumi/pulumi-kubernetes-
operator](https://github.com/pulumi/pulumi-kubernetes-operator)) is a new
project that provides a Kubernetes-native way to continuously deliver cloud
infrastructure defined using Pulumi into AWS, Azure, GCP or a Kubernetes
cluster.

